# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Çfarë është kjo?

## RaPSouL

Art, fotografi, çmenduri? Çfarë është kjo? Peshq, vëreni trurin në punë dhe zgjidheni këtë gjëagjëze.

E mora këtë nga Peshkupauje, mu duk interesante, ende nuk kam arritur ndonjë konkluzion në lidhje me këtë.

----------


## kacile

Jane arat(tokat)e punuara te fotografuara nga aeroplani :ngerdheshje:

----------


## toni007

> Jane arat(tokat)e punuara te fotografuara nga aeroplani


edhe un te njejten gje mendoj

----------


## bombona

qar eshte kjo?
do doja ta thonit saktesisht

----------


## Roi

> Jane arat(tokat)e punuara te fotografuara nga aeroplani




Per te paren mendoj si ty Kacile..







> qar eshte kjo?
> do doja ta thonit saktesisht



Kjo ketu do thoja se eshte nje Xhami...

----------

